# Waterfest 17 For Sale/Want to Buy Thread



## whojc (Feb 19, 2009)

Make it easy on everyone just put it all in one thread what you wanna buy or if your selling stuff just throw it in here. 

Ill kick it off

Want to buy
Mk2 8v 1/4 flare, back pass side
bbs ras 4/100 or ronal turbos

For sale
Cabriolet trunk lid $50 obo
some other thing ill update later when I'm near a computer

Thanks!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

WTT: 17x8.5 Sawblades

You give me your wheels, I give you mine.

We both go home happy.


----------



## louabt (Mar 9, 2002)

*parts FS/FT*

Parts I have:
MKIII Cool White(LA9B) oem front bumper and stock grill with fogs 
MKIII Euro VR lip spoiler (not oem)
MKIII oem NA lip
MKIII oem NA gti headlights
MKIII (4) 4x100 14x6" steel wheels w/ hubcaps
Audi (4) 5x112 16x7" eight spoke sport wheels from A4

Will trade for:
A set of (4) 16 or 17 inch 5x100 oem vw wheels 
rear euro bumper
Kamei Air Ducts

I could bring to waterfest. LMK what you have.:thumbup:


----------



## SHAUNB337 (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a mk3/3.5 cabby *euro trunk lid* 350.00








Mk3 cabby rear tan leather 100.00


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*FS or Trade*

mk3 front bumper with support (unpainted) -$100
stock mk4 jetta grill (maroon)-$30
mk4 vr6 12v aem air intake - $100 obo

16" OZ monte carlo 5x100 - $400 obo
17" bbx RX chrome (new tires) 4x100 - $850
15" OZ polished 5-star 4x100 - $350
16" mercedec c-class wheels - $450
2 x 15" bbs corrado stockies 5x100 - $50 

obd1 vr6 clone manifold 1 - $150

let me know if your interested in any of these parts 
open to trades let me know what you got


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

WTT: Classix, no curb damage only a few nicks from daily use. Goodyear Eagle F1 all- seasons, any more info PM me


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

wtb mk5 gti euro rear bumper


----------



## jagerauto (Jun 4, 2009)

my threads... You will have to let me know so I can bring them with me, any large items will need at least a deposit for me to bring them.. call or text me 757-541-7377 

I also have a set(4) 4x100 spacers they are a different 4 lug as well but idk.. make an offer hub centric. nice text for pics.. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-UP-AT-BUG-OUT-29TH!!&p=71743628#post71743628

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5340148-Cleaning-out-the-shed.-Badges-gauges-misc.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ar-radiator-coolant-res-HID-s-O2-sen-and-more

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5340156-FS-Mk4-parts-ac-vents-mirrors-badges

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5340150-Tons-of-mk3-emblems-look!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is what I will have with me for sale at Waterfest. I will take best reasonable offer on these parts/pieces to save on the shipping costs and hassle. Unless I make modifications to this post (indicating something has sold) I will have everything listed with me!

Replica Euro 'Notched' Spoiler - Fresh Uni-Black paint


----------



## racoon_goon (Aug 19, 2008)

WTB: mkIII jetta hood in sequoia green if possible.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

WTB: Mk4 GLI rear valance in excellent/decent condition. PG would be perfect but beggars can't be choosers


----------



## redvwturbolove (Aug 28, 2007)

*OBO people!!!!*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5319467-FS-MKIV-floor-mats-LI-NY
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5324137-FS-OBD2-intake-manifold-LI-NY


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a set of 17x8 and 9 3 piece 3 spoke Enkei's 
20x8.5 and 9.5 5x112 Lexion by Rays
OZ bolt tool sets.
PIAA H3 Ion Yellow bulbs brand new in the box

LMK if I need to bring any of the wheels.


----------



## 2003GTITuner (Mar 13, 2009)

*WTB: 3'' 42 DD/ APR / Eurojet turboback exhaust*

Anyone going to have a 3'' 42 DD/ APR / Eurojet turboback exhaust for sale at waterfest?


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

WTB NevAr Dull

Is anyone going to be selling some NevAr Dull?

/troll :laugh:


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

Search my user name... I've got tons of mk4 stuff for sale haha


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

Wtb 10mm spacers with bolts 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

everything on my threads .


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

my mk4 bagged r32 is for sale.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5354860-FS-2004-DBP-R32-bagged-shaved-cage-ect-ect


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

2006 Mk5 Jetta TDI 71k Miles
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5350467-FS-2006-Jetta-TDI-Maryland

Brand New Mk5/6 FK Streetline Coilovers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5355927-FS-Brand-New-Mk5-Mk6-FK-Streetline-Coilovers

PM me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

FS: Roof Rack and Ski/Snowboard Attachment - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...444-Roof-Rack-Ski-and-Snowboard-Attachment-CT

FS: Custom MK3 Leather Shift and Ebrake Boots, Black w/ Tan Stitch - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hift-and-eBrake-Boots-Black-with-Tan-stiching

FS: Metalnerd 36mm Oil Filter Removal Tool 2.0T - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...m-Oil-filter-housing-removal-tool-Connecticut 

FS: MK3 Euro Switch - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-euroswitch-with-rheostat-cut-out-Connecticut

FS: OEM MK3 CD Changer - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...CD-Changer-Bracket-and-Screws-One-Cassette-CT

WTB: MKV Rabbit Owner’s Manual - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5241889-WTB-2007-Rabbit-Owners-Manual-CT

WTB: MKV Rabbit/GTi Roofrack - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-OEM-Votex-Roof-Rack&highlight=WTB+ASAP+rack

WTT: GTi Monster Mats for Rabbit Monster Mats - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ster-Mats-for-Rabbit-Monster-Mats-Connecticut

Offers ladies and gentlemen! If you meet me at my hotel every sale comes with a free drink


----------



## Dan_Rosa (Jan 15, 2011)

FS: MKV Gti/Rabbit Upper half of rear bumper. Reflex silver and one in BMP ( has small crack easy fix)


----------



## DubFoundDead (Feb 18, 2010)

Selling BBS RC's. Link is in my sig. I'll have them at Waterfest ready for sale. Thank ya


----------



## ItsWop (Nov 12, 2009)

porsche 7 slots fresh as fuk pm me for details


----------



## mk32slow (Jun 23, 2009)

*wtb mk2 and mk3 parts*

Wtb- mk3 jetta sunroof assembly
Wtb-any mk2 parts especially interior stuff suspension wheels


----------



## mk32slow (Jun 23, 2009)

*mk3 parts*

I know I already posted in here but I just found a box of parts for a mk3

Fs- jetta headlight (driver side)
Fs-tailights (outer pieces only not trunk mounted pieces)
Fs-bumper corner marker and dummy light (passenger side)
Fs- fan control module
Fs-gauge trim bezel
Fs- factory cd changer 
Fs- stock air box

Call or text 9738621997


----------



## pawelpolska (Mar 8, 2011)

*WTB roof rack mk4 gti*

wanna buy mk4 roof rack for gti decent price and good shape text or call is best 908 494 6385 !!


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

WTB tial 38 mm wastegate atp clone vr6 turbo manifold c2 440cc chip injectors maf also looking for the 630cc setup if anyone has anythin let me know asap thnaks


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

TM87 said:


> Unitronic 630 software and injectors
> 
> s4 17" wheels


What shape are those s4 wheels in? Looking for a winter set to beat on.


----------



## green337 (Nov 6, 2009)

F.S MKV gli grils all 4 pieces 150obo


----------



## 04RDURTY2 (Nov 30, 2003)

FS:

OEM MK4 Control arms with R32 bushings $250
OEM 12V Intake Manifold(fresh reflex silver paint) with throttle body $150
12V VR6 Head (cams) $150
OEM new (golf or jetta) black carpet with padding $100

FT: 

R8 Reps 18X8 with falkens
Looking for Flat fives or RS6s


----------



## xskaterpunkx4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*FS/WTT*

I have a set of 17s 4 lug Schmidt wheels with real meaty tires i am looking to trade or sell

The euro hatch will be for sale for the right price 

Want to trade the taillights plus cash


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Bringing parts to Waterfest*

Link to Photos

Above is a link to all the parts that I have and looking to get rid of. Name your price to start and we'll haggle if needed. I'm working on getting prices on everything.

Let know what you're interested in and I'll bring it Waterfest (Saturday only) if you want it. 

Mostly all MKII and 1.8L, there is some other stuff also.

Not pictured yet is a roof rack for a MKII without locks. $20

Also have 2DR Golf MKII rain gutters that were new from VW dealer back in 2005. I took them off and saved them when I got rid of the car. $200 for the pair.


----------



## IXIDtheMIXI (Sep 15, 2009)

*WTB these parts for 05 GTI*

lower bumper grille LED DRL's
procomp oil temp/pressure gauge w/ hardware
LED taillights
driver side seatbelt receiver and cover
brushed aluminum mirror covers
AWE/R32 pedals/dead pedal
chrome front grille w/ emblem insert
brushed aluminum interior pieces
brake upgrade kit
h&r cup kit
monster mats
clear/smoked crystal bumper markers
LED side markers


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

Anyone has B5.5 wagan roof rack and bike rack forsale?


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Selling Bunch of stuff MK4 GTI*

ECU from a MK4 GTI 12V Vr6. 

The car was totaled a year ago and still have a bunch of stuff. Heres what i have left and I'm willing to let it ll go for real cheap. 

1. Tuned ECU with Garrett Race Chip 
The car was flashed with cat back tectonics exhaust system & Neuspeed cold air intake. 
2. Black with Red trim GTI Mats 
3. Front and Back fender flares 
4. 5x100 19inch Matte Black ASA AR1 wheels/2 of 4 tires don't have much tread left


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

I have alot of mk1 mk2 n mk3 parts for sale im 15 min from waterfest and 10 min from somerset area hotels. 

misc: 
mk1 OMP rear polished strut bar $100 
mk1 4k or 2h close ratio gti trans. $150 
zender polished shift knob $ 150 
Audi TT pedals n deadpedal. $150 
mk1 BBS front air dam $ 100 

Mk2 stuff: 
GTI/coupe Black leather red stripe door cards $ 200 
strut bars(2) $ 30 a piece. 
rare Euro gti badge $ 100 
stock aero front end $ 100 with grill. 
mint set brown tweed door cards and hardware $ 200 
kamei eyebrow $ 100 
new aftermarket eyebrow $ 50 
glass german h4 rounds,rad support no grill. 
4x100 sendel/borbet rims 15x7 $300 cash. 
tons of cis misc engine/fuel parts 
doorhandle gaurds few sets. 

mk3: 
oem jetta grill 
oem sideskirts 
early jetta tails & back panel 




















































































































908 361 3238 
text. 
located somerville nj.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

*WTB*

WTB: 2.0L aba pistons! Need 2 but will be reasonable and take all 4 if you got em. :thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Selling HELLA smoked tail lights.*

Im selling my Hella tail lights. Only thing is the driver side tail is broken, everything works fine. Pass side tail is in BRAND NEW condition. 

Ill have more pics once the cars gets out the shop or you can see them at WF! 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TurboGG (Mar 4, 2011)

*CAR*

Looking to buy mk1 mk2 mk3 

looking to stay around 3700 or less. 

pm me with links if anyones selling anything thanks.


----------



## 732Wolfy (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a set of Enkei RPF1's, 17x8" +35 5x100 with 235/40/17 Dunlop Direzza Star Spec's for sale, $1200 

I won't be at Waterfest Saturday, but I can arrange to be there on Sunday. I am a 30min drive from the event. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Enkei-RPF1-s-w-Dunlop-Direzza-Star-Specs-NJ 












I also am selling my car, a 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg with track-mods. $7500 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5329265-NJ-Tristate-2003-Wolfsburg-7-500 











Fastest way of communication is email! 

[email protected] 

-Connor :wave:


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*FS: MK3 parts*

eace:


----------



## 93VR6Passat (Jan 26, 2005)

anything i have listed in my fs thread, scirocco parts, mkv 16" biolines, 18" rs6 reps and also a staggard 18x8 18x9.5 benz monobloc setup with center and lugs let me know :beer:


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

FS 
Unitronic 630cc software and injectors---$600 
ATP nickle plated manifold-----$275 
Garret T3/T4 turbo .63AR-----------$450 
Everything listed to go BT------$1000 
mk5 Jetta chrome badgless grill-----$50 
Ipad 16gb WiFi 3g----------$475 
Mk2 aero badgless grill------$50 
Obd1 aba #42 turbo software-------$100 

I have few mk1,mk2 stuff for sale i can bring all small stuff w me 

WTB 
mk1 small bumpers 
AEG intake manifold and engine cover 
spacers 4/5x100


----------



## luckie8 (Jul 21, 2007)

FS 
BFI stage1 PEM for ABA --- $125 
GIAC chip for VR6 12v --- $100 
OEM MK3 Jetta Hood (Factory Primer) --- $50 
Lots of interior parts from my 98 GTI drivers edition part out --- ask for details 


WTB 
Built 02A VR6 trans w/ quafie or Peloquin & ARP


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Check my sig for mk3 parts i have available for sale. I havent updated the list in a while and have some more stuff on the racks in my basement in addition to what is listed. I live literally 30 seconds from waterfest and everything will be available then. Send me a PM with any interest.


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

TM87 said:


> FS
> Unitronic 630cc software and injectors---$600
> ATP nickle plated manifold-----$275
> Garret T3/T4 turbo .63AR-----------$450
> ...


 Dibs on grille, will you be there sunday?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

ive had them for a few months.. bought other rims. tires were crap so i had them removed. rims are near mint!! 

no curbing

no bends

very clean for old wheels.



I dont know much abou them but offset and fitment fit damn near perfect on my mk2. i ran spacer in rear for a little extra poke. will come as shown with vw caps. 





















on my car












**the marks you see in pics are dirt**



$ 300

NO SHipping 

will be at waterfest. 

908 361 3238 text.

located in Nj.


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

For sale: thule fairing. Came off a 91 jetta gli and looked good on a b3 passat will post pictures and length and model number later tonight. 

You can email me at gjimz17 @ gmail d o t com


----------



## VQpoweredZ (Jul 19, 2010)

For Sale: 

*MK4 R32* 

OEM Headlights (Housings/Bulbs) - $60 
-A bit hazy could be polished to look new. Perfect working condition, all tabs good. Bulbs included. 

FK Rear Springs with Perches - $225 obo 
-these were purchased from R32R1 (he used them on his dbp r before he had airride) and have never been installed on my car since I decided to go air. They were purchased from Jon at ECS tuning and normally cannot be purchased separately. They are the same rear springs and perches that you would get from any new premium fk coilover suspension. They will go *very low*, see old pics of R32R1's car or check out his euromedian feature for reference. 

*B5 S4* 

B5 S4 Headlight Housings (No Bulbs)- $60 obo 

Pics available on request :beer::beer:


----------



## ItsWop (Nov 12, 2009)

10mm spacers pretty much brand new bought them and they were too small drove about 10ft with them they are ecs and will fit any 5 lug bolt pattern 
they are 80 brand new plus shipping wil sell for 75


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5324849-OEM-18x8-18x9-Porsche-Panamera-Wheels


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 1, 2006)

*Carbon fiber mirror caps for MKIV OEM Euro stubbies* 

i have 3 pairs of these left...no more being made...ever:thumbup:


----------



## RdriverCT (Dec 16, 2010)

Wtb- 10 and 20mm spacers 5x100, and a dbp boser hood or carbon fiber and a seat cupra R lip .......on the other side lol FS- stock oem R32 headunit make an offer


----------



## 2002mikejetta (Apr 1, 2008)

I have some polished montes for sale. Search my name and u should find them. If interested pm me with your number and I'll text you so we can work something out


----------



## pordarock (Oct 5, 2004)

*need a slc rad support*

need a slc rad support asap show me or tex me wat u got ask for mike 5088441443


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

WTB coilovers for mk1 TT. Aftermarket turbo/catback would be nice too


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

TM87 said:


> FS
> Unitronic 630cc software and injectors---$600
> ATP nickle plated manifold-----$275
> Garret T3/T4 turbo .63AR-----------$450
> Everything listed to go BT------$1000


 Hmmm


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

got some stufff herreeeee buuuuudddddd 




1.8t AWP head MINT 60k miles~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ $450 

small port intake mani~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$40 

4 siemens 630cc injectors~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$130 

forge FMDV004 BOV blue~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$50 

stock DBW throttle body~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$90 

Eurojet PCV hose replacement kit BRAND NEW IN BAG~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$90 

Eurojet electronic boost guage BRAND NEW IN BOX~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$130 



i can negotiate 

BUY MY STUFF HELP ME GET MY CAR BACK TOGETHEEERRRRRRRRRRRR 


PM MEEEEEEEE


----------



## 93VR6Passat (Jan 26, 2005)

see my fs post, milltek cat back off 2000 s4 $750 obo if there is interest and a deposit I can bring this up 
:beer:


----------



## Frankie_GTi (Feb 2, 2009)

WTB: OEM 20th/337 rear valence


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

have for sale 
obd1 vr6 ecu 
mk3 cluster surround 
mk2 2.0 16v intake boot and pipe 
mk2 manual pedal assembly 
mk3 2.0 0bd2 ecu 

let me know if interested!


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

Set of steelies for sale.. 185/60r 14.. Tires need to be replaced since not much thread left.. Looking to get $50


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Have For Sale 

I live literally a minute from waterfest with no traffic. I am going to fill my turnk as much as possible but everything I cannot physically fit will also be available a minute drive away :thumbup:


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

OEM NA MKIV Front Bumper with filled notch ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 150$ 
Reiger R-RS NA front chin spoiler (small crack at bottom easy fix)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~100$ 
OEM NA MKIV Rear bumper~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~150$ 
Reiger R-RX lower valence with exhaust tip~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~150$ 
FK M style side skirts ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 75$ 

(ALL ABOVE ITEMS ARE PAINTED SILVERSTONE GREY) 

MKIV MISC PARTS 

Intercooler Core (XS POWER) 27" from tip to top (3 inch ports) 3.5" thick 6.5" tall~~~~~ 100$ 
RE-5 bags ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 110$ 
Mintex red box pads~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30$ 
RED powder coated manifold off 03 1.8T~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 100$ 
cross drilled front rotors pair OEM 1.8T rotors 288mm~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~90$ 
cross drilled rear rotors pair OEM 1.8T rotors 232mm~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 65$ 


LINK TO PICTURES 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre.....BUY-IT....ITS-CHEAP&p=72533970#post72533970


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*WTB - ATP 1.8T Big Turbo Manifold T3 ONLY*

I need a used ATP 1.8t BT T3 manifold.


----------



## b.donahue61 (May 16, 2009)

WTB: MK4 Jetta front bumper cover :thumbup:


----------



## bluedevils1433 (Jun 27, 2009)

my car...TRADES only for B5 S4's and MK4 R32's.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

bluedevils1433 said:


> my car...TRADES only for B5 S4's and MK4 R32's.


 i like your wheels


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*miscellaneous MKV parts*

all parts will be OBO 










set of four hubcaps 

front rabbit grill 

front struts for raceland coilovers 

front headlamps 

10 switch box 

lower driver side dash panel(not pictured) 

if you want to buy them look for a white mkv europlate bugzbunny at the show


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Whole setup used for ~ 6 months. Just going to something different. 

*Rockford Fosgate P1200.2* - Retail: $900 
- Class A/B 
- 2 Channel 
- Actual Rated Power: 722W RMS @ 2 ohms PER CHANNEL, 410W RMS @ 4 ohms PER CHANNEL. 

*Rockford Fosgate P450.4* - Retail: $450 
- Class A/B 
- 4 Channel 
-Actual Rated Power: 110W RMS @ 4 ohms, 120W RMS @ 2 ohms. 

*Rockford Fosgate P3 12"* - Retail: $300 each. 
- 500W RMS, 1000W max each. 
- 96 OZ dual stacked magnets each. 

*Enclosure* - At least $300 if you had a shop build it. 
- Professionally Built 
- Dual Chamber 
- Sealed 
- ~1.01 cu. ft. per chamber, ideal specifications for a sealed enclosure for the woofers. 

The P1200.2 has one slight issue. The left channel's positive terminal (which is a clamp; tighten the screw the bottom clamp comes up) doesn't not clamp up. It seems like it fell off the track. I've been using this amplifier like this for 6 months (since I put it in) with no issues (the wire is shoved in there as I'm using 12AWG Rockford wiring). 

I have 2 replacement pieces (they sent me two) that can be soldered on or you can send it to Rockford for repair (quoted $150-175 from Rockford themselves). 

The whole set up would cost around $2200 retail. I was looking for $1000, but with the 2 channel needing to be fixed I'm looking for $850 for the whole setup (both amps, both subs, and the enclosure). 

If you want the subs, box, and sub amp I am looking for $750. 

Here is a picture of the box and the amps (I took off the false floor cover and the connection covers so you can see the amps). 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Give me a call 4132973171


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone have the list of vendors that are going to be there? 

i just gave me friend $550 cash to get me some good stuff for my cars so i want to kind of give him a list of stuff and an idea of where he can find it for the best price :thumbup:


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

anybody has a AEM wideband and bosch inline fuel pump?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Si Trav said:


> anyone have the list of vendors that are going to be there?
> 
> i just gave me friend $550 cash to get me some good stuff for my cars so i want to kind of give him a list of stuff and an idea of where he can find it for the best price :thumbup:


 you dont really know this you're there.


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Si Trav said:


> anyone have the list of vendors that are going to be there?
> 
> i just gave me friend $550 cash to get me some good stuff for my cars so i want to kind of give him a list of stuff and an idea of where he can find it for the best price :thumbup:


 heres what their site says 

http://www.waterfest.net/wfpSponsors.aspx


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

WTB: 
-MK3 Euro rad support PM me and we can meet up before or after the show 

FS: 
-Stock MK4 1.8T turbo manifold 
-4 Pirelli P Zero Rosso 255/35/19 
-AGU DBC throttle body 
-Stock 1.8t flywheel 
-MK3 GLX tails


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

Wtb: A MK2 votex console I know I am asking allot :thumbup:


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I'll be there Saturday. Things I have for sale: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eo-single-mass-flywheel-conversion-clutch-kit 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-tip-motor-mount-airbox-intercooler-hose-etc


----------



## 20bunnIY1633 (Aug 2, 2006)

copper "penny" audi rs6 rep wheels :thumbup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5361448-FS-Copper-quot-penny-quot-Audi-Rs6-Rep-wheels


----------



## BLUESTEEL (Oct 9, 2002)

*fs corrado GR8 plates*

nib uninstalled mason tech GR8 plates...stops bigger/wider wheels from rubbing on the lower fender...sold my rado and never got to install these $80


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 

WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD 


:wave:


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Lots of MK3 PARTS.... check my sig. Many more not listed. just ask


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

Uncle is selling these "winter setup", 5x112 from an A6 i believe, tires are in good condition, sprayed pretty nice, some rash. Located 15 mins away in edison. PM me if your interested and i'll give you his cell #. Asking $200 OBO 

maybe he"ll give you a bottle of soda i spy in the background or maybe a malta,lol


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

Beetle head rest black leather mint 150 obo


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

WoLfBuRgJeTTa said:


> WTB:
> -MK3 Euro rad support PM me and we can meet up before or after the show


 Should have quite a few in the show on Sunday: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5366194-Parts-that-Orchid-Euro-is-bringing-to-the-show..


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

Wtb: Headlight switch for '96 Audi A4!!! 
Call/text me if you will be at the show and have one for sale!!! 

- Matt 
6032943031


----------



## 732Wolfy (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a set of Enkei RPF1's, 17x8" +35 5x100 with 235/40/17 Dunlop Direzza Star Spec's for sale, $1200 

I won't be at Waterfest Saturday, but I can arrange to be there on Sunday. I am a 30min drive from the event. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Enkei-RPF1-s-w-Dunlop-Direzza-Star-Specs-NJ 












I also am selling my car, a 2003 Jetta Wolfsburg with track-mods. $7500 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5329265-NJ-Tristate-2003-Wolfsburg-7-500 











Fastest way of communication is email! 

[email protected] 

-Connor :wave:


----------



## Mk41.8t (Nov 22, 2004)

Montreal II's 400 obo. Subs and amp 120. Tan interior parts. Doing some free lance vag comming too. Email me [email protected] or pm.


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*What I'm bringing*

Link to Photos 

Above is a link to all the parts that I have and looking to get rid of. Mostly all MKII and 1.8L, there is some other stuff also. Name your price to start and we'll haggle if needed. I'm working on getting prices on everything still. Willing to ship after Waterfest also. And if you really want something, I could drive back on Sunday for a price  

WHAT I'M BRING (aka fits in the car) 

-5x Multi Spoke 13x5.5" alloys - $80 
- Audi 3A head (missing cam and lifters, has valves) - $30 
- Audi 3A intake with injectors, lines and TB - $30 
- Audi 3A header - $10 
- 16v Intake (top half) w/ TB - $20 
- 1.6L head (complete) - $30 

There are a few other items that are spoken for I'm bringing also, but hope who knows. 

Let know what you're interested in and I'll bring it Waterfest (Saturday only) if you want it.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

screwball said:


> WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD
> 
> WTB - ATP 1.8T T3 MANIFOLD
> 
> ...


----------



## 01DURTYVR6 (Apr 25, 2011)

*FS: SUNDAY 01 gti vr6 4500 obo*

*NEW RADIATOR INSTALLED YESTERDAY* 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5283839-Fs-ft-01-vr-gti-pa


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

OEM euro rear lamps offer orange turn signal and rear fog.I have only 1 bulb holder. 
175$ shipped 









euro driver side rear fog 50$ 










Rabbit reverse lamp passenger side 40$ 









rabbit US spec tail lamps 100$ 









16" steel wheels 5x112 for mk5 
one wheel have dent pickup in NJ 
40$ 









rabbit light switch 30$ 









black floor mats from 08 rabbit like new condition round clips(I use monster mats) 40$


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

Just saw this thread....dont know how i missed it. 

*For Sale...MK4 headlights.* 

CHEAP!! $50 obo. 

I have a F.S thread on here if you want to see them and 
get some info on them 

Letting them go for Crack-head cheap! Hit me up before 
7am on sunday if you want them. :thumbup:


----------



## 93dabeast (Nov 26, 2010)

iPhone 4 for sale for AT&T, mint condition. 450 obo contact me at 908 494 1736


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

My WORK Eurolines are for sale. $1800 obo willing to deliver 
*$1100 if you want me to bring them to waterfest* 
215/35s on the front 225/35s on the rear. There are a few cracks that have been professionally fixed. They all balance out really well. 3 inch lips in the front 4s in the rear. Come with wobble bolts and centering rings 










Email or facebook are the best!! 

[email protected]


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ill have these with me tomorrow. Brand new 15" OEM hubcaps. Pretty rare from what I have heard. Ill take like $50 picked up at the show. Just shoot me a text (410) 733-3770 and we can work it out


----------

